# Help figuring out snow foam lance fitting RAC washer



## jaaydee (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys, newb here and wondering if anyone can advise me on the type of snow foam lance connection I need to buy for my RAC pressure washer.

Here's a picture of the the male connection if that helps.

It looks very similar to some other makes when i look at snow foam lances online on eBay but I'm yet to figure out which one to buy.

I'm eager to start cleaning the car properly myself and i seemed to have tripped at the first hurdle

TIA



Excuse the muck on it, last job was the patio


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Go-to this thread some fittings are suggested mostly lavor ,I even posted images for measures please check it.

Sorry forgot the link: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383228

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Link is to this thread so not really very helpful, although it does look like mine (Old Wickes rebranded) which is indeed a Lavor fitting.
I don't suppose you have an instruction manual? It may mention manufacturer in that..


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

looks like a bosch aqt/black and decker fitment (what I have). The AQT is not the same as the more common bosch one though so don't get that mixed up.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

It's basically more about the measurements than the brand itself. 

You have many common fittings for different brands so you have to look at the fitting, decide which is the closets and look up measurements.
Many sellers can help with that. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaaydee (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated, I've got 2 sellers of lances and adapter on eBay that are helping out, just to make it more complicated it seems RAC use 2 different types of fitting. I had found a an RAC to Kirscher adapter but with 2 different fittings it's a process of elimination it seems

Thanks again for the info, I'll update when I know more 👍🏻


----------



## jaaydee (Aug 22, 2016)

I've admitted defeat and bought a new washer and snow foam lance together. 

Washer was reduced by £100 so it was a no brainier 

Advice to anyone else, don't under any circumstances buy an RAC one :lol:

Thanks again for the help, appreciate it 👍🏻


----------



## DrT (Jul 6, 2006)

Seems an expensive way to go about it


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

jaaydee said:


> I've admitted defeat and bought a new washer and snow foam lance together.
> 
> Washer was reduced by £100 so it was a no brainier
> 
> ...


That's 100% a Bosch fitting. Shame you had to buy a new pressure washer for the sake of a couple of quid.:wall:


----------



## jaaydee (Aug 22, 2016)

DrT said:


> Seems an expensive way to go about it





Moet1974 said:


> That's 100% a Bosch fitting. Shame you had to buy a new pressure washer for the sake of a couple of quid.:wall:


It's not a great washer and easily sold on for a few quid, the new one is a lot better and with £100 off was an absolute steal. I've been trying to buy a lance for it for months and no one could confirm what would fit, sometimes it's time to cut your losses.

I do appreciate the help given, time for me to get on with cleaning my car for the first time in years, this was just one more thing stopping me getting on with it. New one will be here with the foam lance on Thursday


----------



## miniblob (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello mate,
Have you got a link to the one you bought please?
Very interested to buy a washer with a foam Lance soon!!!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

jaaydee said:


> Hi guys, newb here and wondering if anyone can advise me on the type of snow foam lance connection I need to buy for my RAC pressure washer.
> 
> Here's a picture of the the male connection if that helps.
> 
> ...


It looks similar to a bosch fitting

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaaydee (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I'm happily snow foaming away now thanks to the new washer and lance.

I bought this Nelfisk washer with a big discount from Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AZKE2H2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And this snow foam lance which works great and I thought was a good price. It was £19.99 when I bought it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00DS5UCY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Lesson learned, buy the right stuff first time round :thumb:


----------

